# spouse visa accommodation requirement?



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

What is the accommodation requirement for a UK spouse visa?
It is very confusing.
I read this from the guidance notes 
-The property must be occupied only by you, your partner and dependents.
I was so confused, does it mean we need to have our own property?

We are living in my fiance's mother house together with his mother and sister, 
the property has been inspected and is not overcrowded.

Another question is how long will the property inspection report be valid for?
We have got one in June 2012, can I still use it for application in November this year?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> What is the accommodation requirement for a UK spouse visa?
> It is very confusing.
> I read this from the guidance notes
> -The property must be occupied only by you, your partner and dependents.
> ...


No, you don't need your own property and sharing a house is fine, provided you have your own double bedroom and it isn't overcrowded.



> Another question is how long will the property inspection report be valid for?
> We have got one in June 2012, can I still use it for application in November this year?


That should be fine, provided there has been no change in circumstances, such as property suffering damage rendering it (partly) uninhabitable.


----------

